# Our area 1 results



## lyn_j (Jul 3, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]We had a great time and once I convinced Shirley not to lay on her back or hang from the cieling in the PMC halter class we got third..... I was freaking at the rail work that she DIDNT want to do so she freaked too...[/SIZE]

Then Bruce took her in to her 2 year old class where she was the only one but then she went Jr Champion and reserve Grand with competition! I was so proud of her. Bruces stallion Michigans Rags to Riches Was Champion Stallion and also Champion of Champions. I will post a pic as soon as we can load them.

Lyn


----------



## Karen S (Jul 4, 2005)

Congrats Lyn on Miss Shirley's placements. Is this her first show that she has been to? If so, then don't worry too much about her hanging from the ceiling, it will get better as time goes along and now that she knows what the show ring is like she will do a lot better for you next time. Will you be bringing her to Congress this year?

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 4, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Thanks KAren, yes this was her first show ever. She was wonderful for her ear and muzzle clipping..... no twitch even necessary, stood for her bath behaved like a pro in the barn but then there was this windy ring entrance she kept rearing in the ring and even flipped herself over for me! I was mortified! She did better for Bruce because he wasnt nerveous like me. I cant go to Congress and nationals both so I picked nationals because I had three to go in the futurity. Shirley and Sweet tart would have been my only shetlands to go to congress. Dont know if Doc is taking Steel. He owns his body now... lol I only have an interest in his swimmers every year now. She was the smallest foundation mare there tho measured in at 36 at the withers.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 4, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Shirley pic as promised.[/SIZE]







Lyn


----------



## Ponygirl (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh, Lyn!!! Shirley is just gorgeous in that picture!!!!!!!! Congrats on your placings!!! Can't wait to see how she does at Nationals.....!!!!!!! The more you show her, the less nervous you will be, too....!!! You must me so very proud of her!!!!!!!


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 5, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Mary Shirley wont go to nationals because she is still only aspc. That was her 1 and only show for the year.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Ponygirl (Jul 5, 2005)

Lyn....who is that beautiful black/white pinto in your avatar?? the one that is mostly white???? what a beautiful horse!!!!


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 5, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]There are two mostly white horses there. you can see the bigger pics on the mini forum. They are full sisters. New Hopes Carbon Copy is actually a red and white and she has the most white she is posed. The bay and white filly is her full yearling sister. She is the one running into the ring.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 5, 2005)

Congratulations Lyn.


----------



## HaazeMinis (Jul 11, 2005)

Yeah!!!!! Good for you Lyn!!!!


----------

